# [PCW-S] Sicherheitslücke in Winzip



## Newsfeed (15 November 2006)

Eine Schwachstelle in einer ActiveX-Komponente in Winzip 10 kann von einem Angreifer ausgenutzt werden, um beliebigen Code einzuschleusen und auszuführen. Ein Update für Winzip ist verfügbar.

Weiterlesen...


----------

